# Kurnell Saturday/Sunday AM



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All,

Having added Malabar as a potentially fishing spot this morning i would be keen to fish Kurnell this weekend if anyone is going. I am open for either day although have not fished it before and so am unsure of the specifics. Please feel free to post suggestions. Seabreeze looks good for both days as only light breeze is projected.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Chris I have not fished it - but I would start in these areas from my own research and recommendations. Paddle between the coast of Bear Island and Cape Banks. You'll be able to see it on any map of the area. Its the northern heads of Botany it should be protected - although at cape banks your starting to be in the open ocean there.

Regards

Woppie

Good luck !!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Chris. I got your pm sorry havent had a chance to reply

I'm probably going to try and get there on Sunday am. Best spot to launch is on Silver Beach Road about 200 metres north of the Oil Wharf - this is a sandy beach launch with no waves and a short level drag/carry from the car - too easy. Its then about a 500 metre paddle to get around the corner to the Botany Bay heads. I've had most success trolling lures and large soft plastics for kingies and salmon close in to the cliffs while keeping an eye out for birds and schooling fish.

This time of year last year there were kingies everywhere, so hopefully it will be similar this weekend.

Map attached.

I've got about a million things on this weekend but will be trying to get out for at least a few hours on Sunday. I'll plan on launching around 5.30am.


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for that info Davey. In was gunning for you to chime in on this post. 8)

So are you a definate then on Sunday? Not something i would want to do on my own. If not its not a problem, i'll tag along with Wopfish and co in middle harbour. I'll send you a PM with my contact details.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Just had a call from the girlfriend, she has swapped her shift tomorrow and now has the day off so i won't be fishing at crack of dawn. Sorry for starting the post and then pulling out. 

Need the keep the g/friend happy after today's rod purchase.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

no worries chris. i'll still be heading out early if the wind is cooperative


----------

